# Elephant on the boat question. How does tipping work?



## Jhonny (Sep 25, 2015)

So i heard 15-20% tipping is recommended, for good service pleasant trip and all other things. but how does it actually work when there is another crew member. and there are signs "mates work for tips" so do you split the tip between captain and the mate. or you just tip the mate because captain gets original trips moneys? whats the correct way? i probably should have asked but its always an awkward subject, i just split the tip $70 to captain $40 to a crew mate was that a way to go?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If i have a deckhand he gets all the tip.
Anything over the first $150 the deckhand will (usually) split back with their Captain.

So on my boat whether you hand any tip money to me or the deckhand, the deckhand gets it all anyway....

And it is greatly appreciated.

That is how i operate with a deckhand. And my deckhands work harder for my anglers because they are treated right and know that i will take care of them no mater what.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I give all the tip to the captain and let him take care of it all, I don't like the idea of tip splitting makes things way too complicated.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

What size of Boat are you talking about also? If larger party boat going offshore I usually give to deck hands. Personally I give directly also not in a bucket. Ive seen guys on a 60 hour trip tip $10. BS to me those guys work hard. I tip well and want them to know i appreciate it, but also wont lie that I know they remember me next time and it pays off also. I think on some boats the Capt still gets a portion.

On a bay trip its a toss up. I know most of the Captains I take and know they take good care of their hands if they have one so not worried about it. Just give the total bill plus tip all at once.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I know when I ran charters offshore I paid my deck hand $100 plus half of the tip. Reel Thing Charters


----------

